# MAC Boxes?



## PrettyKitty (May 9, 2005)

I always keep my boxes! I'm silly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: Who do the same thing?


----------



## Onederland (May 9, 2005)




----------



## arewethereyeti (May 9, 2005)

Guilty!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## joytheobscure (May 9, 2005)

Well, I tend to "get rid of the evidence" so it will just incorporate itself into my mac collection.  To keep peace in my family


----------



## pink_kittie_kat (May 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_Well, I tend to "get rid of the evidence" so it will just incorporate itself into my mac collection.  To keep peace in my family _

 
yea i get rid of the evidence too for the same reasons ^.~


----------



## Jillith (May 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_kittie_kat* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
Well, I tend to "get rid of the evidence" so it will just incorporate itself into my mac collection.  To keep peace in my family 

 
yea i get rid of the evidence too for the same reasons ^.~_

 
That is so me!  Get rid of it quick!


----------



## Sprout (May 9, 2005)

I keep them.  Nerdy, I know, but I like to keep my items in the boxes and display them on shelves in my bathroom.  Kind of like my own little MAC store. lol.


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2005)

I let my son have them to play makeup store with..........................


----------



## Onederland (May 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I let my son have them to play makeup store with.........................._

 
I think your son is going to make his girlfriend very happy one day. He can understand her appreciation for beauty products.


----------



## roxybc (May 9, 2005)

I used to, but I moved so I threw them all out, no I live with my BF, so I too hide the evidence!!  :twisted:


----------



## Janice (May 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_I used to, but I moved so I threw them all out, no I live with my BF, so I too hide the evidence!!  :twisted:_

 
Same here. We were moving and it was impossible to keep track of the bags they were in, I found out later sneaky Ian had thrown them in the dumpster when I wasn't around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's okay though, as it's a stupid compulsion (on my part) to keep the boxes.  

Now I just throw them into a bag that I periodically throw out.


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_
I think your son is going to make his girlfriend very happy one day. He can understand her appreciation for beauty products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorta hoping he'll become a makeup artist, fingers crossed!


----------



## solardame (May 9, 2005)

Yes, don't really know why. I still have the box from my first MAC purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Alexa (May 9, 2005)

rofl i keep all of mine too. i was running out of room tho so i had to recycle 200 something boxes this weekend


----------



## Juneplum (May 9, 2005)

ha ha ha! i keep some of mine in boxes too.. like all the LE stuff! the rest i throw away to hide  the evidence! lol


----------



## notevenjail (May 9, 2005)

I started keeping them when I found out other people did! I don't really know why though - I guess my reason is incase I need to return something, but that never happens!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 10, 2005)

I don't know why I keep mine.... They are too cute to not keep them.


----------



## RRRose (May 10, 2005)

I still have all of mine.  I don't have a lot, but I still have them and in a MAC bag =D


----------



## odium (May 10, 2005)

yeah, i pretty much trash them right away. to get rid of the evidence. i feel guilty enough buying the stuff...i don't want anyone to know. haha.


----------



## user2 (May 10, 2005)

I just keep the refill boxes in case I will swap some of my refills....
Otherwise....no (BUT I JUST FOUND MY TWO LIPGLASS AND TWO HOLIDAY CASES!!!!)


----------



## oddinary (May 10, 2005)

Me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's easier to stack


----------



## iam (May 10, 2005)

i keep all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: , since this summer, and sometimes i feel unhappy with the items they haven't boxes


----------



## Star (May 10, 2005)

I toss them.  It would take too long to take everything out of boxes before use and put them back in afterwards.


----------



## midnightlouise (May 10, 2005)

I keep a few of them for things I think I might end up swapping or returning. Other than that, I put them in the recycling bin ASAP.  My husband would have a coronary if he saw all my little boxes, plus I love recycling lol!


----------



## leppy (May 10, 2005)

I don't usually but thankfully I had kept a bunch of lipstick boxes to make lipstick holders out of. Not as many as I needed but close enough. 

I also made a brush, eye pencil and lip pencil holder out of Viva Glam postcards lol I should take a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm going through all the other boxes I can find for old products to see what I can make of those. Eyeshadow ones are useless tho, they go right into the trash.


----------



## Jillith (May 10, 2005)

You should totally take pics, Leppy; I am intrigued!  

I love thinking about the little one playing makeup store!  Adorable!


----------



## solomon (May 10, 2005)

i confess i save them too! lmao im a dork


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 11, 2005)

Wait, I keep them, but EMPTY!! I keep my makeup in a malette, and the boxes in a big bag. 

Its too much pain in the a*s to keep them in the boxes...


----------



## mac_obsession (May 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_





I always keep my boxes! I'm silly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: Who do the same thing?_

 
ROFL I KEEP EVERYTHING!!! I have a huge Bloomingdales Brown bag that has all my boxes...Im so anal. LOL


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 11, 2005)

@ Pretty Kitty..

I throw mine away as soon as I get home.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 12, 2005)

We are silly girls Mac_Obsession!!


----------



## princess (May 12, 2005)

I keep the boxes with the lipglass/eyeshadow/blusher... just like seeing them that way and it also serves as a 'protection' from my butterfingers.


----------



## Alex (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_I don't usually but thankfully I had kept a bunch of lipstick boxes to make lipstick holders out of. Not as many as I needed but close enough. 

I also made a brush, eye pencil and lip pencil holder out of Viva Glam postcards lol I should take a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm going through all the other boxes I can find for old products to see what I can make of those. Eyeshadow ones are useless tho, they go right into the trash._

 
I would love to see the holder!

I throw all of mine away, mostly to hide the evidence!

But now I wish that I had kept my lipstick and lipglass boxes so that I could have made holders!


----------



## glassjaw326 (May 22, 2005)

i want to see the holder as well. i keep all my boxes incase i need to sell or swap something. i ususally only throw it away after ive used something so much i cant swap it anymore. i have all my pigment boxes for some reason, i will never get rid of those!


----------



## elan (May 22, 2005)

I keep all the boxes, too.  It's come in handing sometimes when swapping or selling..  BNIB attracts people ;P


----------



## MacLover (May 22, 2005)

To bad they don't have a B2M program for empty boxes.  That would be Awesome if they did!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 24, 2005)

I had 12 empty little pot today for my Back 2 MAC lipstick... So I also returned the boxes at the same time. I don't know why, but I don't feel the 'need' to have boxes if I don't have the pots.


----------



## cpohrer (May 26, 2005)

I kept the box for the Jewel Palette- so pretty!

Otherwise, I have thrown all the boxes away.


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 26, 2006)

*boxes*

The only think I keep in boxes is my backups.  I tried to hide them from DH in my MAC traincase.  But then he saw them and asked why I let him pay $200 for a traincase just to keep extras!  hahaha BUSTED!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 26, 2006)

i do for pigments & msf's. the boxes work really well esp. when carrying them around. other than that, i throw everything away to get rid of evidence, lol!


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 26, 2006)

i collect mines like how boys collect pokemon cards
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i just throw them in my closet. its so messy in there right now


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 26, 2006)

I never keep mine.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 27, 2006)

Haha, I take my stuff out the second I'm out of the MAC store or step foot away from the counter! I check out my stuff quick, do my little happy dance 'cause I got new things, then toss it into my purse!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Aug 27, 2006)

The only boxes I keep are the ones for my MSFs, blushers, Palettes and Quads the others just go in the bin. Not sure why, apart from the MSFs, I like them to have extra protection in my train case.


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 27, 2006)

i keep all mine. ive never thrown any of them away. all my products are still in the boxes (obv i use them)


----------



## MACisME (Apr 26, 2007)

i use to do this religiously.. i dont anymore tho


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_I let my son have them to play makeup store with.........................._

 

aww, how cute!


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 26, 2007)

I store my makeup in trays and drawers.  So I keep all my makeup in the boxes - they're already labeled, and it's quicker for me to find something by label, than by pulling out the whole tray and rooting through it to find one of fifty eye shadows. lol


----------



## chocokitty (Apr 26, 2007)

I was keeping all my boxes until I ran out of room in my makeup bag.  The only boxes I have kept are the Barbie Loves MAC lipglass boxes -- too cute to throw out.


----------



## MizzMAC (Apr 26, 2007)

I have all the boxes to everything I ever purchased in a big bag.   Some of my special items (such as barbie, MSF, etc..) I keep in the boxes.   Most everything else I ditch the box in the bag and put the bag in my closet


----------



## goink (Apr 26, 2007)

I only keep boxes of the products that I use...which is increasing. hehe
However, I don't keep eyeshadow boxes.

I like to travel with the products inside the boxes.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 26, 2007)

I use to keep my boxes.But then I thought to myself I'd never return anything anyways so I just throw them out.But if the items spankin brand new then I'd just leave it in the box untill I used it.Like all my back up FL's are still in boxes.


----------



## courters (Apr 27, 2007)

I usually keep them until I have the used the product a couple times and know that I want to keep.  I'm not sure why though, I've never returned anything!


----------



## eulchen (Apr 27, 2007)

i have all of mine. i keep them in a box with empty lushpots and bottles. my fluidlines are all still in their boxes as i wouldn know any other way to storage them with names up without them rolling away or stuff... and their an extra-safety if im swapping anything away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i generally dont like to throw things away. im raised in the GDR. and im very ecological minded. you can use everything, theyre ressources. trash is not good. and so on.


----------



## Corien (Apr 27, 2007)

I do too! But that's probably because I don't have a lot yet!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 27, 2007)

I kept all mine but just last month I threw it all out and I have to say it felt great. I am too much of a pack rat, imo what the heck am I going to do with it anyway but take up space :shrug:


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 27, 2007)

OMG!! I thought I was the only one who kept the boxes
what a relief it is to know that i'm not alone (LOL) 
I still have my very first mac product box eventhough 
I b2m'ed the lipstick 
Crazy right?


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

funny how this topic comes up when today I was looking at the items in the box and thought to myself "why the heck are you saving these?"


----------



## HotLady1970 (May 1, 2007)

I keep them now but because I think that once I sell some of my items they're worth more of they come with a box but I think I'll give them out on MUA as a RAOK at some point in the future!


----------



## MsButterfli (May 2, 2007)

if anyone wants some of the eyeshadow pan sleeves i have a bunch, in case u need em for a swap or anything..just PM me and i'll mail em to u.


----------



## missmacqtr (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_OMG!! I thought I was the only one who kept the boxes
what a relief it is to know that i'm not alone (LOL) 
I still have my very first mac product box eventhough 
I b2m'ed the lipstick 
Crazy right?_

 
me too lol


----------



## geeko (May 2, 2007)

i used to keep the boxes...but then my stuff got too much...so i threw away all the boxes.

The only items in boxes now are the items which i bought from barbie. Am not throwing away the barbie boxes because there's the logo there


----------



## Potion (May 4, 2007)

I keep all my boxes too.


----------



## Artemis (May 4, 2007)

Put the boxes in a recycling bin. I love packing but I tend have alot of clutter.


----------



## princess (May 4, 2007)

Almost everything I own is kept in their boxes, so yes. It's easier to make them stack or stand that way.


----------



## VogueInfection (May 4, 2007)

I did have mine for maybe three months.
Then I cleaned my room and threw them away. =O


----------



## yeahwrite (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 

 
_Well, I tend to "get rid of the evidence" so it will just incorporate itself into my mac collection.  To keep peace in my family _

 
LOL! I do the exact same thing. If there's no box, I can always tell hubby I've had that particular shadow/blush/lippie etc forever!


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2007)

I keep all of my new stuff in boxes and then when I use it once, I throw away the boxes.


----------



## breathless (May 18, 2007)

you know, i've never had a mac box. but, i think i'd just toss it anyways. 
i always buy from here or other people.


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

I used to keep all the boxes but not anymore


----------



## stefania905 (May 20, 2007)

i just started saving all my makeup boxes

Benefit, Stila, UD...MAC of course & ect


----------



## hb21 (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I keep all of my new stuff in boxes and then when I use it once, I throw away the boxes._

 
I do the same.  I think it's nice to look at new products in their boxes but once I start using them then the boxes just get in the way.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2007)

I keep my boxes for a weeks/months just in case I want to return something and also to relish the purchase, and then I finally toss them.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 22, 2007)

I staple them to the back of my room door to make a little MAC shrine. I should take a picture, lol.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 22, 2007)

I have all mine in a MAC bag. I don't know why I have them, I guess just because I think they're cute.


----------



## stefania905 (May 26, 2007)

does anyone know any cute DIY ideas to do with the boxes???


----------



## User49 (May 26, 2007)

meee tooo! i'm glad i'm not the only one! i just like to keep things looking new and pretty!


----------



## perfect010 (May 26, 2007)

i use to keep the boxes but i have sooo much stuff, it was taking up room so i had to throw them away!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

LOL, that's so funny.. I thought I was the only one who would keep the boxes!!   lol


----------



## lazytolove (Dec 18, 2007)

i would like to keep them but i have no space ;D


----------



## tearsindecember (Dec 18, 2007)

I keep mine too.. :|


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 18, 2007)

i keep all my bags and boxes...


----------



## Glassdoll (Dec 18, 2007)

i did keep them for the first few months (i started buying mac stuff not too long ago. Balloonacy collection to be exact), and recently just threw most of them all out. they were just sitting around collecting dust and taking up space.


----------



## redambition (Dec 18, 2007)

i kept all of mine flattened out in a shoebox. i would put my empties back in them to keep them organised.

then i got sick of being told "you can't use the boxes for back to mac" every time, and having to explain that i have the containers in the boxes. so i took a deep breath and threw out ALL of my boxes, except for the special packaging LE ones (Barbie and Lure).

it was strangely liberating but kind of sad at the same time.


----------



## liv (Dec 18, 2007)

I used to keep them, until I realized I had no use for them, and they were just taking up space.  I tried keeping stuff in them for awhile, but I found I never used them...defeating the whole purpose of buying them.  I did keep the Barbie sleeves that can over the beauty powders and my Real Doll lipstick because I thought it was too cute.  =]


----------



## miss_emc (Dec 18, 2007)

I keep them, i don't know why but i just do. I especially keep special edition boxes, like Barbie, McQueen, Zandra, Holiday packaginig etc...


----------



## Hilly (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a shit ton of them and don't want them. I am saving them in case anyone ever wants them on here.


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Dec 19, 2007)

I always keep my boxes & my sister made fun of me for the longest time. I just have huge boxes of boxes under my table haha. Finally I hung them up ... we took red posterboard (my room is red black & white) and did one w/ fluidline boxes, one w/ lipstick boxes, etc and hung them over my make up area. I was worried about having what is really just trash on my walls, but it looks hella cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MySpace

There's a link to my collection album on myspace. I was gonna posta  pic on here but photobucket isn't working


----------



## trollydolly (Dec 19, 2007)

i chucked all of my mac boxes out yesterday :-( my bf made me! i kept the boxes hidden at the bottom of my wardrobe in a big mac bag lol. i dont even like chucking away my mac bags!


----------



## breathless (Dec 20, 2007)

i have all of my boxes. <3


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 20, 2007)

Rofl I do this too ..I even moved overseas from Louisiana to Italy with my boxes haha .... and im so glad I saved them because it helped in packing and securing my makeup for the 15 hour palne ride with luggage handles and all ..thankfully everything made it through three airplane changes and made it to italy without breakage or getting lost with my bags ..which was my biggest fear ..between my husband and i we had 6 suitcases 2 carryons and our dog in her dog carrier ..we looked ridiclous running around the airports and security checkpoint ..and my makeup bag totally stuck out too hehe ..it was hot pink and huge and had a big handle with care sticker on it lols.


----------



## nibjet (Dec 21, 2007)

when I first got into mac I dropped juxt e/s and it flew open and shattered.  since then I keep everything in the boxes.  I don't know what my reasoning is really, now I have a traincase, that was when I had a tiny makeup bag and 6 e/s, habit I guess!


----------



## LuxeKitten (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 

 
_Well, I tend to "get rid of the evidence" so it will just incorporate itself into my mac collection.  To keep peace in my family _

 
i used to do that when I was with my boyfriend. 'No honey, I've had that for aaaaaages, really!' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At first I kept things, I think I was thinking I'd sell piugment samples and it'd help people see I was selling genuine stuff on ebay. But then I had a big clean up and threw it all out.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 28, 2008)

I save them in case anyone ever wants them. But its gotten weird. As soon as I get something new, the box goes into a MAC bag under my dresser.

Theres no excuse for it anymore


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 28, 2008)

Nope, but I kept the first box and I have a presentation/gift box which I kept.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 28, 2008)

I get rid of the evidence. Need to keep the peace in my home. hehehehe...


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jan 28, 2008)

Though I don't get any credit for B2M, I like to think that they recycle the boxes as well, so I put my melted pots back in their boxes and carry them back.


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 28, 2008)

I keep all of the boxes that are LE's and that's because I might sell them later!


----------



## eponine (Jan 28, 2008)

i usually only keep the ones that look neat, so i've got barbie, couture, stylistics, and fafi right now. i also have the boxes for most of my mineralize eyeshadows, cause i'm nervous about how fragile they can be.


----------



## foxynats (Jan 29, 2008)

I keep *everything* in their box... even my foundations that i use everyday.. i also thought that was only me too! hehe.
But they look so neat, and stacked and pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xx


----------



## saraSALA (Jan 29, 2008)

i knew i wasn't a weirdo. i love to keep my makeup organize.


----------



## mrsmw (Jan 29, 2008)

I keep my boxes and the bags. I keep them in a duffel bag in the top of my closet and still have the boxes in the bags that they came in from each purchase. I don't do that on purpose I take the makeup out put the boxes back in the bag with the receipt and chuck it in the duffel bag. Oh sweet baby Jesus...now that I've typed it out and read it, I sound like a mental case. I swear I'm not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jan 30, 2008)

I save all of my boxes because the writing on some MAC products rub off..... Especially the lipglasses...


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

I used to keep all the black boxes ha ha! But then I just had too many and it got silly. Now I only keep the LE different designed boxes.


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jan 30, 2008)

OMGosh...I thought I was the only person who kept my boxes
lol...gosh i thought i was weird.


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 3, 2008)

Um, no. I would for L/S's, I'd tape them together and so each would have a slot to go in haha. But I don't have any yet! I need to go hauling soon.


----------

